# ISO 2005 Altima SE-R center dash trim piece



## FuDizzlePickle1 (Mar 22, 2019)

Hello everyone!! I'm on the hunt for a mint condition trim piece for the dash of my '05 SE-R. I'm referring to the trim that surrounds the triple gauges in the middle and the radio/head unit. The whole thing. I've been searching online for months now trying to find one that doesn't have any cracks and I can't seem to find one. 

I'm not interested in any aftermarket/off-brand pieces unless it looks the exact same. I'm going for an original and stock look in the car.

Please let me know if you have one for sale or if you know where I can find one to have it shipped! Thanks in advance!


----------

